# What are good lean steaks?



## Akash (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey I want to incorporate steak into my diet, what are some good steak? I bought strip-loin so I have no clue if it's lean or not. Also what does the visible fat look like on a steak. Thanks.


----------



## Stickboy (Jun 27, 2002)

Flank steak is pretty lean.  

Visible fat?  It's the non red stuff on the steak     Seriously, you want to cut some of it off, but NOT all, otherwise it will taste like leather.  Alot of cuts are "marbled".  Don't bother trying to remove it all.  Just remove the larger areas of fat.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 28, 2002)

top round is good also.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

There are many misconceptions about what "eating smart" is, especially about red meat.  According to the researchers, lean red meat can be easily incorporated into the diet, as there are a variety of lean cuts available in the meat case. Seven cuts of beef fall within the strict guidelines governing the "lean" designation as outlined in the 1990 Nutrition Labeling and Education Act. These cuts, on average, have 6.4 grams of total fat and 2.3 grams of saturated fat per 3-ounce cooked serving.

Researchers say that consumers looking for the leanest cuts should opt for those with the word loin or round in the name, like sirloin and eye of round. Trimming excess fat before cooking reduces fat up to 50 percent and added fat can be kept to a minimum by using low-fat cooking methods, such as broiling, grilling and roasting, or moist-heat cooking methods such as braising and stewing. Consumers should also remember that a 3-ounce portion of lean meat is equal in size to a deck of cards.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

Baby, you rock!  When you answer a question.....IT STAYS ANSWERED!   (Mmmm...reminds me of another quote)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Baby, you rock!  When you answer a question.....IT STAYS ANSWERED!   (Mmmm...reminds me of another quote)
> 
> 
> DP



I wonder what fuqqing quote you could be thinking of


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

You know, butt it's my quote...doesn't work for anyone else! 


DP


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 28, 2002)

w8, great post.  Thanks!

I'm going to Ruth's Chris for my birthday next week.  There ain't gonna be anything lean about THAT meal!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 28, 2002)

Definitely a great post w8 
Thanks for sharing.

Give me steak or give me death!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

w8, do you actually eat red meat? DP, do you? Do you really recommend it for anyone trying to eat 'clean'?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

I eat red meat all the time. I don't think DP does. But it is acceptable yes.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I eat red meat all the time


Me Too!! 
I ate a steak for breakfast this morning.
Damn it was good!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 28, 2002)

buffalo steak today, elk steak tonite washed down with a coors light.life is good.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I eat red meat all the time. I don't think DP does. But it is acceptable yes.




Does "Pink" count??? 

No, Ms. Ledix, I have not had "red meat:" in over 20 years! 

It does work on a "clean program." 




DP


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 28, 2002)

wow DP i give you credit, it would be a bitch for me to give up my [beef] flank steak. which is about the only beef i eat anyway. but to give up my buffalo,THATS a whole nother story.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

DP, I have not eaten 'red meat' in over a year. If you don't mind me asking, what are your reasons?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

Miss Ledix, I'm trying to stay away from controversy right now......


Why not start a thread.......


What's wrong with Red meat?   


(I can tell you it started out as "ethical reasons"...butt that has little to do with it now!)



DP


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

Are you kidding? Because I'll start a new thread. I really would like to know. When I was a vegetarian/vegan I read so much about how bad meat was for you...especially red meat!


----------



## patbuck (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> There are many misconceptions about what "eating smart" is, especially about red meat.  According to the researchers, lean red meat can be easily incorporated into the diet, as there are a variety of lean cuts available in the meat case. Seven cuts of beef fall within the strict guidelines governing the "lean" designation as outlined in the 1990 Nutrition Labeling and Education Act. These cuts, on average, have 6.4 grams of total fat and 2.3 grams of saturated fat per 3-ounce cooked serving.
> 
> Researchers say that consumers looking for the leanest cuts should opt for those with the word loin or round in the name, like sirloin and eye of round. Trimming excess fat before cooking reduces fat up to 50 percent and added fat can be kept to a minimum by using low-fat cooking methods, such as broiling, grilling and roasting, or moist-heat cooking methods such as braising and stewing. Consumers should also remember that a 3-ounce portion of lean meat is equal in size to a deck of cards.



I just want to add some information for Canadian People.
You can refer to that link for Canadian Beef 
http://www.beefinfo.org

You'll see all different Canadian cut.

And it seem that "inside round steak" is our leanest cut of Beef.


----------

